# Songs that are helping or empowering?



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone else finding there are some songs which make you feel empowered and confident you can get through this when you hear them??
I have a few, funny how I've rediscovered my love of music amongst the sh!t storm going on around me...
Here are some of my favorites;
1. Cher - Strong enough
2. Whitney- it's not right but it's ok
3. Whitney- I learned from the best 
4. Slipknot - everything ends ( I have VERY eclectic taste in music)
5. Gotye - Somebody that I used to know 

Any more? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

1. Special - Garbage
2. You oughta know - Alanis Morissette
3. Breakin' the chains of love - Fitz & the Tantrums
4. Sonny came home - Shawn Colvin (the video for this one ROCKS, too - love when she takes the scissors to her wedding gown)
5. Gotye - Somebody that I used to know


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

> 2. You oughta know - Alanis Morissette


excellent choice!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Right after I started IC after STBXH said he was sure he wanted to split, I put that song on really loud and played it over and over, singing at the top of my lungs. I was upstairs cleaning and didn't hear him and our son come in the front door.  Later on, he angrily told me that he understood my anger, but he objected to being called 'Mr. Duplicity.' Um, that refers to lying, which he had been doing continually for God only knows how long. I stand by the name.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Right after we split I discovered

Pray for You - Jaron and The Long Road to Love :: Official Video - YouTube

You gotta listen for at least a minute.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I like Spend One More Minute With You by Weird Al Yankovic:

"Weird Al" Yankovic - One More Minute - YouTube

Helps to laugh at the pain when you can.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Feelin' Good - Nina Simone
Here Comes the Sun - Nina Simone
Since U Been Gone - Kelly Clarkson
What Doesn't Kill You - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

a little bit stronger by sara evans...great song


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Harry Nilsson - You're Breakin' My Heart - YouTube


----------



## MeetVirginia (Feb 17, 2012)

Man in the Mirror- Michael Jackson
and my personal fav song that helps me....my username Meet Virginia!!


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Right after we split I discovered
> 
> Pray for You - Jaron and The Long Road to Love :: Official Video - YouTube
> 
> You gotta listen for at least a minute.


That was so not where I thought that song was going. Funny one! Great link.:rofl:


----------



## rumple9 (Jan 13, 2012)

Patti LaBelle - On My Own ft. Michael McDonald - YouTube

on my own - patti la belle and malcom mcdonald


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Had a huge list on another site but I will just leave you with my top three.

Neurosonic - F*** you too
Neurosonic - "**** U 2" - LIVE (unreleased) - YouTube
*There's a version by biff naked too
Bif Naked - **** You 2 - YouTube

BOMBAY BLACK - "F*** You" (Cee-lo Green cover)
BOMBAY BLACK - "**** You" (Cee-lo Green cover) - YouTube

Queen - 'I Want To Break Free' 
Queen - 'I Want To Break Free' - YouTube

I find more all the time and will try to provide some interesting ones.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Keb Mo has some good stuff going on.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

So What...Pink
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

David Grey "This years Love" (It is sad, but the message gives me hope)

Muse "Hysteria"

Muse "Starlight"

Eminem "Love the way you lie"


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> Had a huge list on another site but I will just leave you with my top three.
> 
> Neurosonic - F*** you too
> Neurosonic - "**** U 2" - LIVE (unreleased) - YouTube
> ...


OK, now that nsweet has let fly with the f-bomb, figuratively speaking, I am brave enough to add one of the songs I originally wanted on my list:

"Every f***ing time I believed in you" by Tremendous F***ing. Seriously, that's the band name. It's mainly the chorus. And the title. I feel kind of naughty seeing on my playlist.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

"Stand Back"Stevie Nicks

"Next Time He Cheats" Kelly Clarkson

"No More I Love You's" Annie Lennox


Not sure if the last 2 could be considered as empowering or they are helpful.


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

If you're feeling angry, "25 To Life" by Eminem is extremely empowering. Had it pretty much on repeat when I was going through the worst.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

any noise metal cranked high enough.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Three Little Birds - Bob Marley

My kids have it memorized, but they changed it up... "Mama don't worry, 'bout a thing, cuz every little thing, is gonna be alright!"


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Wildflower3 said:


> Three Little Birds - Bob Marley
> 
> My kids have it memorized, but they changed it up... "Mama don't worry, 'bout a thing, cuz every little thing, is gonna be alright!"


OOHHH!! I forgot about this one! It's really special to me -- the first night I was going to spend in my rental, all alone (son was w/ STBXH), I was driving down the road into town, and it was pouring rain. I looked out the front window, and there was a big rainbow with the end where I estimated my new little house was. And guess what was playing on the radio at the time! I pulled the car over, jumped out, and took pics of the rainbow on my phone. I thought the song and the rainbow must have been signs.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

On the other hand...tonight I was driving our son back to STBXH's after school, and "Somebody that I used to know" came on the radio. I turned it up, and started singing along. My son said in a kind of quiet voice, "I don't really l like that song." I don't have it on my computer at home, so he's never heard me play it. I asked how he knew it, and he said, again quietly, "Dad plays it all the time."

What do I make of that? I definitely think the words could be about us, based on what he's said (Gotye's verses) and I feel (Kimbra's verse). Does that mean he's not dead inside?


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

"Life Starts Now by" Three Days Grace. 

Awesome song...

Three Days Grace - Life Starts Now (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

B**** - Dope 
Dope - ***** (Uncensored) - YouTube
"The one I love, I hate, but the sex is great". I would put this song on every time I even thought of a horrible ex.

Rehab - Bartender Song (Sittin' At A Bar)
Rehab - Bartender Song (Sittin' At A Bar) - YouTube
I used to get smashed on Jack Danials and coke then put this on the juke box and sing every verse.

Elastica "Connection" 
Elastica "Connection" - YouTube

What Is Love - Haddaway
What Is Love - Haddaway (HQ Audio) - YouTube

Mel Gibson - I deserve to be blown
Mel Gibson tapes, remix parody - Mel "sings" metal song - YouTube

Chris Isaak - Baby Did a Bad Bad Thing
Chris Isaak - Baby Did a Bad Bad Thing - YouTube

That's all I got for now.


----------



## RayV (Mar 5, 2012)

Brooks and dunn - its getting better all the time. My fav right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Right after we split I discovered
> 
> Pray for You - Jaron and The Long Road to Love :: Official Video - YouTube
> 
> You gotta listen for at least a minute.


I bought this album the other day after reading this post. If you are a guy going through this mess, most of the entire album will be what you are thinking. Very worth it.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

You know, back in the 70s-80s I never understood the power of I Will Survive...I do now!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I checked my H fb (friggin bad habit!) ... he had some song about coming out of the dark finding the light and someone helping him through it... Where were you all? NO one slapped my w/ 2x4 WHY do I just keep looking!!??


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Unwritten by Natasha Bedingfield

Describes 180 to the T!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

I will survive

Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Zapp Rowsdower (Feb 20, 2012)

Dierks Bentley - How Am I Doin'

Travis Tritt - Here's a Quarter (Call Someone Who Cares)

The Guess Who - No Time

Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (the entire Rumours album, really)

And one I cranked up on my car stereo yesterday...

Toby Keith - How Do You Like Me Now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

3 recent ones that have resonated with me: 

Beyonce - Why don't you love me?
Katy Perry - Part of me
Macalmont & Butler - Yes

all Looped on my iPod at the minute...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dimming of the Day - Alison Krauss and Union Station 

Paper Airplane - Alison Krauss and Union Station

Any Bob Marley song, take your pick.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

that dot in your sig line just irritates me.


----------



## Zapp Rowsdower (Feb 20, 2012)

A few more that are helping me right now:

Bob Dylan - "It Ain't Me Babe"

Johnny Cash - "Rusty Cage"

Tom Petty - "You Got Lucky"

Tim McGraw - "Do You Want Fries With That"

Weird Al Yankovic - "You Don't Love Me Anymore" ("You shoved my face down on the barbecue grill/now my scars are all healing but my heart never will")

Paul Butterfield Blues Band - "Get Out of My Life, Woman"

Carole King - "It's Too Late"

Elton John - "I'm Still Standing"

Van Halen - "You're No Good"

Tom Cochrane - "I Wish You Well"

The Who - "Won't Get Fooled Again"


----------



## cabin fever (Feb 9, 2012)

dedication to my ex by llyod
Bullet proof by La Reux


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 5, 2012)

The All American Rejects - Gives you hell


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Please read the letter by Robert Plant and Allison Kraus
Storms by Fleetwood Mac
Silver Spring by Fleetwood Mac

Working on 'happier' ones for next post. 

Does anyone know of one along the lines of: "You're a needy, whiny, narcissistic, cheating azzhole, and you and your skanky new girlfriend deserve each other"?


----------



## MissK (Feb 28, 2012)

On my own by Whitney Houston.


----------



## ontheup (Mar 4, 2012)

OMG i love that song, it's so wicked but it helps
Hope1964 totally spot on.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Pantera - This Love - YouTube
Alice Cooper - Killed by love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snq2y2vMVsk&feature=related
Queen - Somebody to love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVR38mm4Hzg
Offspring - She's got issues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kenF3_77774
Blink 182 - Dammit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT0g16_LQaQ&feature=related
Sum 41 - In too deep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emGri7i8Y2Y&ob=av2e
SR-71 - Wish she was dead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD2PhNsnykc
SR-71 - Right now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ8EksTQH4c&feature=related
Foo-Fighters - The One
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktzoXIsgb3g
Green Day - Good Riddance (FYI the song is about telling off an ex so stop using this song for your graduation and wedding videos.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnQ8N1KacJc
Lit - My own worst enemy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc5iTNVEOAg&ob=av2n
Live - I alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNrQOUtXYOo&feature=related
Blue October - Hate me 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDxgSvJINlU&ob=av2n
Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ&ob=av2e
I'll Be (Official Music Video) - Edwin McCain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWqLtXXzldk
No Doubt - Don't speak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3Vdo5etCQ&feature=related
Muse - Supermassive Black Hole 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPCsUJ0QVFA
Frankie Valli - Big girls don't cry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVBvy2cc0Io
Frankie Valli - Walk like a man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMYZBVbifh8
Godsmack - Cryin like a b****
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eXIOK2vOhM
Godsmack - love hate sex pain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MSk6PSpQ8s&feature=related
Julien-k - Nvr Say Nvr (Romeo Void Cover) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM_cdq7Vwfo&feature=related
Leather Strip - Fit For Flogging 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh9PPOs0jX0
Revolting C*cks - Do Ya Think I'm Sexy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6zqYSezqwo


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Chris Daughtry Over You

chris daughtry- over you lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Zapp Rowsdower (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't forget Dylan's "Don't Think Twice, It's Alright," especially the last lines:

_I ain’t sayin’ you treated me unkind
You could have done better but I don’t mind
You just kinda wasted my precious time
But don’t think twice, it’s all right_

:smthumbup:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Zapp Rowsdower said:


> Can't forget Dylan's "Don't Think Twice, It's Alright," especially the last lines:
> 
> _I ain’t sayin’ you treated me unkind
> You could have done better but I don’t mind
> ...


Love your screen name -- that is one of my son's two favorite MST3K episodes!


----------



## creeo (Jul 31, 2011)

Hands down, the one that got my through was Alannis Morisette's At That Particular Time. Brilliant song about finally finding the strength to say goodbye. I'm so glad I came across it... it truly helped me heal.

Alanis Morissette - That Particular Time - YouTube


----------



## john1024 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jason Mraz, "I Won't Give Up"

Jason Mraz Sings 'I Won't Give Up' - YouTube


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

In honour of the Mad Men Season 5 premiere this weekend, the following mash-up was created... for for us dumpees, the tune applies big time.

Check it out here: Mad Men mash-up

Song: "You Keep My Hangin' On" by The Supremes.


----------



## justsolost (Mar 11, 2012)

Foo Fighters - These Days


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

You think you're a man - Divine
Eurythmics - Thorn in my side
:smthumbup:


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's a funny one I found for *GUYS ONLY*:smthumbup:
Steel Panther - If You Really Really Love Me - YouTube


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Anything by Henry Phillips


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Anything by Henry Phillips


The screwdriver guy?


----------



## lostinpennsylvania (Mar 21, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Dimming of the Day - Alison Krauss and Union Station
> 
> Paper Airplane - Alison Krauss and Union Station
> 
> Any Bob Marley song, take your pick.


Good to see your still alive and kicking! I read your thread and never saw another post saying you made it out of the operation! 

Stay Healthy!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

OldGirl said:


> The screwdriver guy?



"Never Ever Ever" - a duet: Henry Phillips, featuring Lisa V. - YouTube


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> "Never Ever Ever" - a duet: Henry Phillips, featuring Lisa V. - YouTube


Aww! What a sweet song :rofl:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Heard this one on the way to work this morning:

Can't stand it -- Eric Clapton


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't Shed A Tear' by Paul Carrack


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"Not Dark Yet" - Bob Dylan


----------



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

U2/Mary J Blige - One

Love it


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Heard about this one at my support group Tuesday, and just listened to it:

Jar of hearts -- Christina Perry

I like it a lot.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Marilyn Manson - I Put A Spell On You - YouTube


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Pictures of Your **** - Rachel Bloom - YouTube


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Fumbling Towards Ecstasy -- Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Blueprint by Fugazi


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

love this thread, needs to be revived! I would add Since You've Been Gone- Kelly Clarkson


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

As much as I love the original version I'm loving this remix

Why do you have to be a heartbreaker - reggae mix - YouTube 

Dionne Warwick Heartbreaker Reggae version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8opuBUjkcbU 

U2- stuck in a moment- this helped a lot in the early days


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh and a real fav

Lee Ryan. I am who I am.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_kqoJJVDkE

Lyrics are pretty powerful

You know I don't mind if you think I should grow my hair
You know I don't mind if you pick on the clothes that I wear
But know I can keep my head when all around me are losing theirs, because

CHORUS: I am who I am
And you can't change me
I've done what I can
And I'll stand my ground
You're tying my hands
You rearrange me
It all falls down
It all falls down

Why when you dream do you see me as something I'm not
Why don't you wake up and see all the good things you've got
A heart isn't made out of clay
Not something you shape with your hands, understand

CHORUS

Is the reason you ask me to change so that you stay the same
Well I'm sorry if I keep disappointing you again and again, but

CHORUS

I am who I am


----------



## ZombieDad (Jan 29, 2012)

What a great thread! Music has ALWAYS helped me through difficult times.

Here are some of my favorites: (my tastes are eclectic)

If you're ready to pull yourself up by your bootstraps and move on, hard to beat "Blood from a Stone" by Shooter Jennings:
Blood from a Stone - Shooter Jennings - YouTube

Pissed that your narcissistic STBXW was already living the single life while you nearly killed yourself to save your marriage? Try Type O Negative - Unsuccessfully Coping With the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (I know you're F***ing someone else) it's a long song and a little raw, but funny in a self depracating way) Laughter is good.
Type O Negative - Unsuccessfully Coping With the Natural Beauty of Infidelity - YouTube

Divorce got ya angry? Listen to this instead of reacting and shooting yourself in the foot: War With You by the Duane Peters Gunfight:
duane peters gunfight..war with you - YouTube

When my NPD STBXW started her midlife crisis which ultimately led to affairs, toxic friends, etc - as well as her telling me I didn't make enough money, was unstylish, dressed funny, and was generally an overall loser, THIS song kept me from believing her: :Heart on My Sleeve by H2o 
H2O-Heart On My Sleeve - YouTube

Sometimes you just have to be sad: Flying Shoes by Townes Van Zandt via Lyle Lovett:
Lyle Lovett - Flyin' Shoes (Townes Van Zandt Tribute) - YouTube

Bad day?: "Pick Myself Up" by Peter Tosh : 
Peter Tosh - Pick Myself Up - YouTube


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

These have been helping me. 

Call Me A Dog

Not My Master

Blue Eyes


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

What a cool idea for a thread!! Anything by Florence and the Machine. You've got the love reminds me of GP. But my favorite is Shake it Off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Kelly Clarkson - Catch My Breath

DefLepppard - Undefeated

Adele - Rolling in the Deep

One Republic - Counting Stars (not really an empowerment song but its a
good one)


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Didn't read the whole thread but one of my favorites is by Evanescence "Call Me When evanescence your Sober"


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been listening to these over and over...


Katy Perry - Part of me
Kelly Clarkson - Stronger / People like us
Pink - Perfect / So what / You and your hand
The White Stripes - Seven Nation army
Avril Lavigne - Happy ending
Little Mix - Wings / How you doin?
Destinys child - Survivor
The Blanks - Somewhere over the rainbow
Icona Pop - I love it


----------

